

Money and the App Store: a few figures that might help an indie developer - Rexxar
http://thegamebakers.com/money-and-the-app-store-a-few-figures-that-might-help-an-indie-developer.html

======
onwardly
This was a great post, thank you. Chock full of relevant figures, thanks for
being so open about your stats.

This mirrors quite closely my own appstore experience, I'm looking forward to
reading through the various post mortems you mentioned.

To keep this comment from just being a "thank you", a few stats of my own:

When reducing an app from $9.99 to $.99, downloads go up 10x. When reducing an
app from $.99 to free, downloads go up ~10x-20x.

Being featured increases downloads by ~30x.

~~~
Rexxar
Just to be precise, I have submitted the link but I'm not the author.

